# perhaps I am missing something, Marbo?



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

something posted on Bell of lost souls has me curious

"-Guardsman Marbo (forever Le Soldat here at BoLS) means something you care deeply about will die, and there isn’t much that can be done about it."

is he really that effective.

it seems to me like he will do 1 wound, then disapear off the board and any self respecting space marine command could kill him easy, or is there something I am missing. I guess if you are lucky he could kill some terminators, or maybe a commander with a powerfist.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well he gets to pop up and throw a demo charge at something. Then he dies. He might achieve something with the bomb.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

He does a little more than that.. he pops up, throws his demo charge, then requires someone to shoot and killl him, because if you don't kill him, you're in deep shit.
( not that he's that hard to kill, unless he's in cover )


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

what about his meltabombs on the rear of tanks? can deal with those anoying artillery tanks


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

use your imagination and be productive how ever he will never be as good as dodging bullets by standing still as his ancestor rambo one man shows can sometimes be a blast


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Generally Marbo will pop up in cover and toss a str 10 large blast at something and then you've got to dedicate a decent amount of firepower to kill him since he's got stealth and if you don't he's no slouch in CC.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

His demo charge is AP2 so he could go anywhere and lob that thing - like take out a bunch of terminators or honour guards. But yeah after that he's dead meat. Worth his points though I think if used well.

MVL.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

VictorLazarus said:


> His demo charge is AP2 so he could go anywhere and lob that thing - like take out a bunch of terminators or honour guards. But yeah after that he's dead meat. Worth his points though I think if used well.
> 
> MVL.


Actually, to be more to the point. He HAS to be dead meat. he's got a shitload of nasty tricks up his sleeve. His only downside is that he's wearing flak armour, so killing him when he's not in cover isn't that hard, but when he's in cover, he's a hard guy to take down.

If you don't dedicate something to killing him and make sure he's dead, he will come out of his cover and rip your units a new doodiehole.
He's got something with him to deal with just about any situation, so he's a threat to just about anything he's near.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Can I ask how many points he is?


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Yes, you can ask...:grin:

That Demo charge, stop if I am wrong has only a 6 inch range... and it is a blast so it scatters... possibly back onto himself...:so_happy: that is gonna suck


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Epatus said:


> Yes, you can ask...:grin:
> 
> That Demo charge, stop if I am wrong has only a 6 inch range... and it is a blast so it scatters... possibly back onto himself...:so_happy: that is gonna suck


But damm funny


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Even Rambo can screw up sometimes


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Since he can pop up within one inch of his foe? A LARGE blast won't be likely to scatter completely off-target even if he DOES cook himself.

Just think of him as a fire and forget missile and enjoy.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Think of him more like a suicide bomber you mean? Cos lets me honest that is what is most likely to happen, he blows himself up and the people around him. I think you are right though when he gets to an inch from the enemy he has to hit something, It just might include himself. Although for his points value if he does survive he is gonna be a real pain in the @$$.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

ive played against him twice both times he killed himself with the demo charge i guess he keeps forgetting to adjust for the wind when he throws haha:biggrin:


----------



## primarch-angron (Mar 12, 2009)

On the release day of the new guardsmen i played a game with about 20 mambos and we where against about nine nid warriors and we didn't kill anything in the first turn and they killed one each. The only good thing about him is the fact he draws fire because everyone thinks he is so great. To be trueful he sucks.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

He's pretty cheap. He costs more than one terminator, and less than two. He would need to kill 4 space marines to get his points back.

His BS is 5, so Its unlikely that his democharge will scatter very far. 1-3 inches on average. His stealth means that he has a 3+ save in cover. I would say he is definitely a solid choice.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Epatus said:


> Yes, you can ask...:grin:
> 
> That Demo charge, stop if I am wrong has only a 6 inch range... and it is a blast so it scatters... possibly back onto himself...:so_happy: that is gonna suck


yeah but if you throw it from in cover you get a 3+ save thats a whole lot better than a terminators 5+ invul (AP 2 remember)

personally i thinks he is worth it. str 10 ap 2 is gonna damage something seriously (unless your dice god prayers fail you ) good bye squad of marines and thats his points plus more back


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Worth the points*

Yes he is a sacrificial lamb. That being said, if he takes out enemy armor or a termie squad, then he was well worth the points don't ya think? k:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Indeed.. if he appears in cover, throws his demo charge, he will hurt something, badly.
That should earn him back his points, or at least some of them.
Then the enemy has to go and kill him, because they can't let something like him on the loose. If they don't, they are in trouble with his bag of tricks. So they have to devote firepower in taking him down.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know why everyone's saying that Marbo must die the moment you get a chance to shoot at him. Maybe if you play an army like Tau or Guard that can't fight in close combat, but just about any other army won't find him all that dangerous after he's used his demo charge.

Sure, he has Stealth. So he's kinda hard to kill when in cover, but he only has a couple Wounds and an average Toughness. In close combat, he has a nice WS, decent I and lots of Attacks, but they don't ignore armor, and any half decent unit will beat him in with return attacks.

Marines, Chaos Marines, Necrons, Sisters, Orks, etc will all beat the crap out of him with relative ease. When I come across Marbo he's just an annoyance because of that damned demo charge. After that, he's easy to ignore unless you want an easy kill point.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*People are asking the wrong question...*

The question isn't whether he's worth the points. He is most certainly worth the points. 

The question is whether or not he's worth an Elite slot choice.
:wink:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, look at the other options there are in the elite slots:
Ogryns - too expensive imho.
Ratlings - Nice to have a squad if you like snipers, but more than one squad is overkill.
Psyker battle squad - good solid choice, having 1 or 2 of these is nasty, 3 is a bit overkill I think.
Stormtroopers - very nasty guys, Well armed, well equipped, nasty special rules, but horribly expensive. Not worth their points in my opinion.

So, from all the choices, we have psyker squads, Marbo and ratlings, having one of each should be a nice combination.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The fact that he has melta bombs is the other issue that makes him a threat after he has thrown his charge.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive played against him once, with Tau.

He popped up turn 2 on a spot the IG player found very sneaky, had his democharge scatter a few inches and killed 3 FWs in an allready fleeing unit. On my turn 2 XV88s fairly close by brainstormed a bit and then promptly killed him with their SMS:laugh:

Moral point of the story. SMS fucks Rambos days over, dead hardk:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Weird tactics...*

What's up Maiden? Here's a good question... Why release Marbo on FWs? I wasn't there for your game, but some XV88s seem like more of an appropriate target no?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

My thoughts exactly.. I'd drop that charge on something like your suits, or your tanks.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

And plant him in area terrain if possible, so SMS don't ignore his cover.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well in that game, he missed. You can easily miss by quite a lot with a demo charge now that it scatters 2d6-bs. I assume he wasn't aiming for the fleeing FWs.

That said, there's a fairly good argument for having marbo appear near fleeing units, as he will prevent them from regrouping. Not a primary use for him of course, but potentially effective.

He's at his best against people with lots of vehicles. He shows up behind one of them where not much can see him, throws his bomb at it and then comes out to melta bomb something else if he gets a chance. In that situation it's fairly easy to imagine him getting his points back, and very often getting a KP before he died as well.

As far as the elite slot goes, there are units which take precedence but it's rare that you would have all of them. You probably want some points to spend on troops and tanks, after all. There is another one to add to the list though: inquisitors with mystics. These guys are pretty harsh if they can get things like formed up infantry platoons or tank squadrons to shoot at incoming deep strikers or daemons.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*True*

True, but I wouldn't consider an Inquisitor simply because I prefer an all IG army. My choices would be a Marbo, Psyker Squad, and Stormtroopers. 

Although I now have a good question. With the new IG codex can Inquisitors even be used? Meaning do inquisitors still have access to the entire IG army???


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Imperious Rex said:


> Although I now have a good question. With the new IG codex can Inquisitors even be used? Meaning do inquisitors still have access to the entire IG army???


You can still take any of the Daemon/Witchhunter units in an Imperial Guard army subject to the usual restrictions (Priests are needed for Arco Flagelants and Penitent Engines, no Grey Knights if there's a Daemonhost, etc), but the Inquisition themselves can only take the allied Imperial Guard units listed in their Codex. So Infantry Platoons (and everything that makes up a Platoon, like Heavy/Special weapon squads, Conscripts, etc), Rough Riders, Leman Russ Battle Tanks (but none of the other variants) and Hellhounds can all be taken without any problems. Really, things work just like they did before, except that Armored Fist Squads no longer exist, but you can take the same thing but just giving one or more Infantry Squads a Chimera.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Small correction: WH can't take hellhounds.. else I'd be fielding them in droves myself.

We can take:
Infantry Platoons
Sentinel squadrons
Rough Riders
0-1 Leman Russ

Everything other than the platoons requires you first take 2 platoons before you can field it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Woops, my bad. I was just rattling off the Imperial Guard Fast Attack choices that came to mind. :grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

You forgot Valkyries.. THOSE I'd Really love to have a couple of..
Put in some sisters and see people cry when they suddenly have a squad of 12 sisters in their flank with flamers or melta guns.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Well to be honest, personal finances aside, why would you not want valks or vendettas??? They kick ass. They're not even heavys they're fast attacks!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> You forgot Valkyries.. THOSE I'd Really love to have a couple of


Those aren't in the list of stuff that can be allied in by the DH or WH codex so you can't take them. However, if you are using guard as the base army than yes its possible.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I know.. hence I said I would love to have them.
Not that I could.
Katie forgot to rattle them off in her list of IG units.. so I corrected her. I alreayd stated before what units you can take as WH.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*off track*

Interesting info, but we got off track. Marbo is definitely worth the points !!!:so_happy:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Imperious Rex said:


> Here's a good question... Why release Marbo on FWs? I wasn't there for your game, but some XV88s seem like more of an appropriate target no?





Inquisitor Einar said:


> My thoughts exactly.. I'd drop that charge on something like your suits, or your tanks.


I have played a silly static gunline Tau army a bunch of games so no tanks. He was aiming for the XV88s yea but indeed scatter aint foolproof. And even if he would have gotten his hit hed have killed max 2 SDs(cleaver positioning on 2 diffrent floors) so no real problem therek:



Someguy said:


> Well in that game, he missed. You can easily miss by quite a lot with a demo charge now that it scatters 2d6-bs. I assume he wasn't aiming for the fleeing FWs.
> 
> That said, there's a fairly good argument for having marbo appear near fleeing units, as he will prevent them from regrouping. Not a primary use for him of course, but potentially effective.
> 
> ...


Lots of good points here. First the miss. 
Secondly he is indeed an excelent "prevent regrouping model" which was why I had to shoot him instead of a manticore with my XV88s. 
Thirdly if the opponent dont have any really juicy bunched up/huge targets he miss alot of his potential.
About armyconstruction this guy feels like a "bonus" that can be good if you have sparepoints. It sure aint someone you base your plan around and it sure aint something you prioritize away other things for including:no:

Playing in cityterrain can also be countereffective for him since units splits on diffrent floors which reduces the effect of the democharge, something I had done with both my XV88 teamsk:

Tbh the psyker squad seems by far as the most solid pick amongst the IG elites to me. Roughly the same price as 40kRambo but they bring alot with them to benefit the army. 2 great psycic powers which both are deadly when used correctly:good:


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

it can and probably will scatter back on to him once in a while but he's bs5 so reduces the scatter quite substantially, he's the most accurate ordnance I've noticed?! I love the little fella, I'd never start a battle without him. Plus the fact is if someone is dedicating fire at him it means they're not dedicating fire at something else, again a plus in a guard army. and like Einar said you don't kill him he will make a mess of things in cc, only downside is that he is a relatively easy kill point, unless given the incoming order 2+ cover save (its handy to have creed I find...) then get him moving in the next phase with the get back in the fight order.

Did I mention I really like the new guard 

One question on my mind is that if was given the take it down order how do you twin link a demo charge? What I mean is do you simply reroll the scatter dice.


----------



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Well heres the first problem with that. If you giving bring it down with Marbo it will not work. As stated in the IG codex Marbo doesnt follow orders. However if you are gonna give bring it down to another unit with a demo pack then my guess is that if you twin link a demo pack then i guess you would re-roll the scatter dice then.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Pages 30 of the BRB. Any blast weapon that can re-roll to hit re-rolls both the scatter die and the 2D6.


----------

